# Suppressors in Houston



## AUSTEX50 (Feb 28, 2013)

@Cool who do you buy Suppressors from in Houston I am on the West Side I-10 and SH-6?


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out Full Armor Firearms. They are just West of BeltWay off of I-10.

https://fullarmorfirearms.com/houston/guns/SUPPRESSORS


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

Fellow 2cooler theeyeguy has a shop at 6 and Westheimer. Not sure if he does suppressors but he's a heck of a nice guy with great prices. Texian Firearms in the little plaza just west of Best Buy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't buy before you price them at Full Auto Firearms in El Campo. I was impressed with their prices. Friendly people too.

Of course if you can buy from a 2cool Sponsor that's even better.

http://www.fullautofirearms.com/

TH


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Sienna Armory in Missouri City.
https://www.facebook.com/SiennaArmory/


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

trouthunter said:


> don't buy before you price them at full auto firearms in el campo. I was impressed with their prices. Friendly people too.
> 
> Of course if you can buy from a 2cool sponsor that's even better.
> 
> ...


 ^^^^^^ this


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't buy before you price them at Full Auto Firearms in El Campo. I was impressed with their prices. Friendly people too.
> 
> Of course if you can buy from a 2cool Sponsor that's even better.
> 
> ...


Agree ^^^

I have a small pile of suppressors bought from them. Jay is very nice to deal with. 
They have a large selection in stock.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Agree ^^^I have a small pile of suppressors bought from them. Jay is very nice to deal with.
> They have a large selection in stock.


I was in there yesterday and they have a huge supply of all different makes and models of suppressors lol.

One thing they have is a lot of inventory of everything gun related.

TH


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.alloutweapons.com/ Mike the owner is a great guy and helped with everything I needed.


----------



## catchnrelease (Feb 24, 2015)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't buy before you price them at Full Auto Firearms in El Campo. I was impressed with their prices. Friendly people too.
> 
> Of course if you can buy from a 2cool Sponsor that's even better.
> 
> ...


Agree with previous posts...Jay is reasonable on prices and knowledgable.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Payne brothers Firearms is the best price in your area. 11999 Katy Frwy #580 right by Full Armor and he will do your trust for free. Kevin Glasser 281-703-9882


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

We do sell suppressors now.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

AUSTEX50 said:


> @Cool who do you buy Suppressors from in Houston I am on the West Side I-10 and SH-6?


unless you have a desperate need to go and fondle one before you purchase, just find the dealer in Texas with the best price that has what you want IN STOCK. Why in stock? So you don't have to wait an additional 30 days (or so) for your item to Form 3 to your dealer from another dealer or from the manufacturer.

Full Armor in Houston has a bunch in stock - but dayum they sure are proud of 'em.

I've bought one from Silencer Shop in Austin (completely handled over phone/internet, and shipped to me), another from Metal EFX in Midland (picked up in person), and one from a shop in Missouri. The last one is STILL in jail. If I'm lucky, I'll get it by end of June.


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Contact mess industries they are off i10 and britmore (beltway 8 on West side) I have 3 on form 4 with them. Not sure what all he has in stock but he can get anything and is always a good price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I use MESS for all my transfers now. meeting him at lunch tomorrow to pick up latest purchase.


----------

